# Making blueprints



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I am trying to design a new garage for my ma. Its 30x44 but I need to have something to go off from for the 2 entry ways, a laundry room and bath with tub and seperate stand up shower. I need to find a site to make my own prints. Is there any out there?
I have a budget of 30k so i really need to know a price per foot so I can build and budget accordingly. So maybe a buiders site may be the best option.


----------

